# Bellator Boss: Division too stacked for immediate Curran-Frerie rematch



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> IRVINE, Calif. – Bellator MMA kicked off its run on Spike TV with a highly technical and entertaining title fight, but given the depth of the featherweight division, Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney ruled out the possibility of an immediate rematch.
> 
> In Thursday's Season 8 opener, Bellator 85, Pat Curran (18-4 MMA, 8-1 BFC) successfully defended his featherweight title with a narrow split-decision victory over Patricio "Pitbull" Freire. The bout, which took place at Bren Events Center in Irvine, Calif., came down to the final round, where Curran finished strong to win the striking-heavy bout via 48-47, 47-48 and 48-47 scores.
> 
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Curran will be busy this year, can't say the same for the other Bellator champs. It was a really close fight though, I had it 2-2 heading into the fifth but I think Curran edged it in the last minute.


----------

